# Should I buy Cherokee...



## RichieTNy (Dec 5, 2007)

hey guyz,

i came across a 87 cherokee sport for $700, auto tranny, 4.0L I6. Western plow. It is badly rusted. Frame seems to be ok, rocker panels and floor are shot. engine has 225,000 miles, sounds rough like it could use a tuneup. I think the alternator could be going bad. Needs to be charged or it will go dead after so many plowing sessions. Is this problem common. Cracked windsheild. Do I have a winner?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If you're just using it for your driveway I'd say go for it. The 4.0/AW4 transmission is as close to bullet proof as you can get. The alts sit down on the lower passenger side and get crap thrown at them all the time so it's not really surprising.


----------



## RichieTNy (Dec 5, 2007)

i bought the cherokee. first on the list is to replace the alternator, tuneup, oil change. i noticed when i floor it in gear, the power is very low. i think a tuneup should clear that up. works great. i hope it doesnt break down to early.


----------

